# rancilio rocky v iberital mc2



## fat charly (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry you,ve probably had this question many times ,but im in the market for my first grinder ,I have a clasic , and am looking to start to grind my own beans .

Both these grinders seem to do what im looking for,my question is ,

Is the rocky worth the extra £100 .

Any advice would be greatly recived .

Tanks .


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Rocky allows you to jump from different ranges of grind very quickly & easily...like from "espresso" to "medium drip" to "Cafetiere" coarse...and back (within reason). The Iberital takes much more work to make big leaps in grind, it's aimed at espresso.

Most folks will advise that you get a stepless grinder. I have a Rocky, even though you can jump from grind to grind I don't, I leave it set for espresso and hand grind my brewed beans. So, if you're not utilising this feature on the Rocky you would probably be just as happy with the Iberital (maybe happier as it is stepless/infinitely adjustable within it's range).


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Built quality is higher on the Rocky from what I have seen. Got mine for £100 used.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

If I was in the market for an espresso-only grinder, I'd be interested in the Ascaso i1. It did well in the Bella-barista comparison

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/downloads/dl/file/id/6/grinder_comparison_closer_look.pdf

and there's two new ones here on eBay for well below the going price, the possible downside being they are in baby pink:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ascaso-i-1-Coffee-Grinder-Espresso-i1-Colour-Baby-Pink-New-/161005048966


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you are looking at something like a rocky, I'd probably recomend that you go second hand. Although the rocky. Is a stepped grinder I belive it can be modified to be stepless.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you were looking to go for something around the £200 mark you could look out for a used Eureka Mignon which also gets great reviews in the Bella-Barista comparison (and on also on this forum). Alternatively you could look at an ex commercial grinder like a Mazzer


----------



## fat charly (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for that , lots to think about ,nothings ever simple .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You can get a Mazzer Mini doser , or (if your lucky) an SJ for 200 ish


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> You can get a Mazzer Mini doser , or (if your lucky) an SJ for 200 ish


Some SJs have even gone for 155-170 recently.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Grinders which are worth £500+ regularly go for £100-£150 on ebay and gumtree. Case in point recently:

Rancilio MD50 worth £600 ish new went for £110 on ebay and looked like new


----------

